# Snow goose hunting video



## teamshakeandbake (Oct 14, 2008)

Check this video out its absolutely ridiculous!!!!!

http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=1 ... =507246680


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

Was pretty good, music got annoying!


----------



## WhiteRockDecoys (Dec 29, 2009)

Very Good!


----------



## J.D. (Oct 14, 2002)

Nice! :beer:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Great decoying.....but why the blareing music instead of the sounds of snow geese decoying? :eyeroll:


----------



## Snow Assasin (Mar 16, 2010)

*Thought it was awsome great job guys ,hard work pays off :beer: *


----------



## mdj67 (Mar 24, 2009)

post a link here for those of us not on fasebook. Would like to see it.

Thanks


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

Some good footage for sure, they get those birds close!

The comments portion of the vid mentions Ecallers in the fall.... doesn't seem to be denied.

Edit: comment was removed, but the denial is now there anyway. Funny, you can hear it. :rollin:


----------



## GKBassplayer (Feb 19, 2008)

you can totally hear the e caller, probably the reason for the loud music.


----------



## ducksmack (Mar 24, 2010)

team shake and bake great video you got up on your face book. how many you guys end up shooting? where you in sd or nd or where were you guys


----------



## teamlockedup (Mar 30, 2010)

Ya this is really not teamshakeandbakes video. They really only own a 4 by 6 ft trailer and about 2 decoys. They just link videos to make it look like it. This video was made from more than one hunt. There is some spring and some fall footage in this video. Ecallers are legal in the spring to let u guys know. Look at the weather....theres different days


----------



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

Wish I was cool and on facebook, maybe I could see it then! :rollin:


----------



## teamshakeandbake (Oct 14, 2008)

When did goose hunting become such a competition?? Does it matter how many decoys we have ?? NO .. we shoot just as many geese with the amount of decoys we have then you do with the amount of decoys you have.. So if you have 5000 decoys and a 24 ft trailer does that mean you will kill twice as many geese than the guy with the 5x10 trailer and 1000 decoys??? NO!


----------



## MCMANN (Apr 8, 2003)

with a better guy behind the video that whould have been some of the best snow goose footage ive ever seen

just a tip guys for the cam guy the shots need to be called a little more out front so you can get more of the birds falling

looks like most shoots were right on top of you ten yds out front would have made a 8.5 video to a 9.5 easy and then better video work would be a TEN FOR SURE

great video for sure


----------



## teamlockedup (Mar 30, 2010)

now team shake and bake. we arent bashing you just dont want everyone to think that the vid is yours cause its not, and sorry to say we compare numbers and jumping does nt count towards your numbers so think about that one again. And the comments about the ecaller in the fall really urk me because No where does it say that this was fall hunting so, everyone belive what you want, but all birds were takin legally.


----------



## teamshakeandbake (Oct 14, 2008)

ya well no where does it say its in the spring either.... and ya all were supposedly taken legally but what about all the ones you left in the field because you guys do not know how to count...Also where did i take credit for illegally hunting snow geese in the fall with an ecaller?? All i said was check out this awesome video.. i do not want to take credit for taking geese illegally but if you do then go ahead and claim the video as yours!!! :withstupid:


----------



## BeekBuster (Jul 22, 2007)

If you were doing everything legally :thumb: ... But if you are using ecallers in the fall, taking birds illeagly, and leaving them in the field! :******: It will catch up with you sooner or later. Seeing your all fresh out of high shcool I would not be surprised. :eyeroll:


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

Team locked up vs team shake and bake... What a joke. uke:

I really want to compliment you on some of the footage but I know it would only stroke your ego way too much. You clowns are a perfect example of what is wrong with waterfowling today.


----------



## eye_guysd (Jan 23, 2005)

ah, come on guys this was just gonna start getting good.

Isn't that just what this sport needs... A few more groups of guys/kids getting together calling themselves names like team such and such or whatnot... and locking up a handfull of fields and only hunting one. Isn't that what its all about, that and stuffing pics and vids all over the internet... Come to SD cause look what we can kill here..... And Shake and Bake your right its not the size of the trailer. I don't have much of a rig and even I managed a few birds last fall.


----------

